# 01apr08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Got 7. The tide chart I looked at was wrong as hell. About 2 hours off. Ah well, they are only predictions. Also gigged the biggest mullet of my life, a good 2 pounder.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a good haul if you ask me! Great job! The tide charts are still making me think too hard! We don't have a table over for my area and I have to try a calculate give or take a few hours. Some pretty awesome pics in you're collection there man! And the Lob's look tasty too!:hungry


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job man. How did that grill work out for you?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Job!!! nothing wrong with 7!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (4/3/2008)*Good job man. How did that grill work out for you?


 Dam Fish Feeder! You got a grill on your boat now for those long nights of gigging????


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah man, it won't be long till I burn the whole thing down to the water. oke


----------

